# Mother neglecting baby budgie?



## crgmp (10 mo ago)

My breeding pair of budgies have 4 chicks the youngest which is 8 days old appears to have some red marks on it’s head and the feathers on its back look like they may have been plucked by one of the parents. It’s siblings had many more feathers at 8 days old (I’m not sure if this could affect it , but the youngest is albino) hence my concern. (All the chicks are 2 days apart in age.) 

The youngest is usually laying apart from the other chicks, its crop is usually full. The mother is a first time mother and an aviary bird (not friendly), I’ve been checking on her a lot which I think might have caused her some stress. I was wondering if I am right to be concerned and if I should interfere or if I am just being paranoid about it’s well being, thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*May I ask why you are allowing your budgies to breed?

Do you have with breeding budgies and have the parents in an individual breeding cage with a wooden nest box with a concave bottom?

I would recommend you contact your Avian Veterinarian with regard to your concerns regarding the chick as a professional will be better able to advise you what steps to take.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

